#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-07
<hakimsheriff> Bonjour!!
<mathben> bonjour :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-08
<Musashimaru> mince, chpo est pas là... :(
<Musashimaru> bon, chpo grave, ce sera pour une autre fois
<avoine> cyphermox: Hey!
<cyphermox> avoine, sup
<avoine> on fait un key signing party chez Koumbit demain
<avoine> à 14h
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> vs êtes pas à Quebec?
<avoine> non montréal proche de parc et jean-talon
<avoine> pas le de votre bureau de St-laurent je crois
<cyphermox> avoine, j'ai toujours l'impression que tu es de quebec
<cyphermox> ok
<avoine> héhé
<avoine> en passant, tu es au courant de ce qui va être le gestionnaire par défaut de natty (connman ou NetworkManager)?
<cyphermox> NetworkManager
<avoine> cool
<avoine> merci pour l'info ;-)
<mathben> je me demandais, puisque canonical voulait changer l'interface par default d'ubuntu pour unity, est-ce qu'il aura un gubuntu?
<cyphermox> mathben, pas que je sache. tu peux toujours aller à l'interface GNOME 2 en choisissant "Ubuntu Classic Desktop"... me rappelle plus comment il s'appelle traduit en français (j'utilise unity)
<cyphermox> avoine, 14h demain c'est pas idéal pour moi... je suis pas certain à quel point je peux me déplacer pour y aller
<avoine> ok
<avoine> sinon on a toujours nos 5à7 les derniers vendredi du mois
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> ca c'est mieux
<cyphermox> c'est le weekend prochain ?
<Mobidoy> dans 3 semaines cyphermox, DERNIER Vendredi :) 
<Mobidoy> Mon sac est a Lachine... il attend la clairance des douannes... Finalement ! 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, cool
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un a une idée pourquoi Natty ne veut pas s'installer dans Vbox ? Serait-ce parceque j'essaie d'installer la version 64 bit ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, j'ai installé 64 récemment sur vbox... t'as pris un daily?
<Mobidoy> ouaip.
<cyphermox> tu as quelle genre d'erreur?
<Mobidoy> je repars l'install, je te laisse savoir mais, je sais que, c'est juste apres la copie des fichier... 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, chosis nomodeset au boot du LiveCD.. (dans F6)
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, merci, désolé du delais, téléphone :) 
<Mobidoy> je vais essayer :) 
<Mobidoy> C'est nouveau qu'il y a l'option (Free SOftware Only) à l'installation sous F6 ? 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, "Installation failed" "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again."
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, y'a toujours l'option Free Software only
<cyphermox> euh... cette erreur là aide pas trop hein ;)
<cyphermox> faudrait voir dans /var/log/syslog peut-être
<Mobidoy> tu voulais savoir ce qui ce passe... je te le dit :P 
<Mobidoy> plugininstall.py crashed with IOError in command():[Errno 32] Broken Pipe
<cyphermox> yuck
<cyphermox> j'ai vu ca déjà dans le passé -- je croyais que c'était réglé
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, c'est le daily d'aujourd'hui?
<Mobidoy> nope, Samedi soir... 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, je fais une nouvelle tentative, je te laisse savoir... 
<cyphermox> ok
<Mobidoy> sinon, je vais aller chercher le nouveau daily... 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, malheureusement c'est souvent un problème, tu vas tomber sur des daily qui s'isntallent pas pour toutes sortes de raisons
<Mobidoy> as-tu l'adresse handy ? 
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Mobidoy> meuci.... 
<Mobidoy> Penses-tu que y aurais moyens de voir si mon sub fonctionne ? La carte de son est émulé ou bien si il l'accede directement ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, c'est émulé.. je crois pas que tu puisse le voir
<Mobidoy> nahh émulé, c'est sur que non :) 
<cyphermox> mais à ce point là, utilise le juste en live et essaye de jouer de la musique :)
<Mobidoy> bahh y a pas de rush... c'etait juste pour savoir :)
<Mobidoy> 500Kb/sec... Slow download.... 
<cyphermox> lol
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, essaye zsync ca va vite aussi :)
<Mobidoy> zsync ??? 
<gpc> zsync will pull only the files that have changed instead of the whole iso
<mathben> il a de quoi aussi pour faire un wget avec plusieurs connexions. Cependant, j'ai oublié le nom :(
<gpc> if I remember right
<cyphermox> gpc yea
<cyphermox> zsync ca split le fichier en plusieurs morceaux et download juste ce qui a changé si tu download régulièrement des iso
<cyphermox> ceci dit, je serais tenté de dire qu'il va aussi assez vite ;)
<Mobidoy> Doh, meme avec le nouveau Daily, ca fait la meme chose :( 
<gpc> faster only because it doesn't download the whole iso again, also saving you bandwidth
<gpc> Mobidoy: oui
<gpc> oh le problem tu parle
<Mobidoy> gpc: yup.. 
<Mobidoy> Wont install Natty in VM... 
<gpc> using Vbox 4.0?
<Mobidoy> yup
<Mobidoy> 4.0.2
<gpc> I haven't been on natty for the past month. Did a clean install of 10.10 and there has been to many issues with nvidia lately for me to try an upgrade
<Mobidoy> I think it fails with another distro... 
<Mobidoy> Cant remember which
<Mobidoy> I think it is Debian 6 Netinstall... will give it another try... 
<Mobidoy> But Ubuntu Server, Fedora and CentOs installed without hiccups
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, sinon, essaye en alternate
<cyphermox> le bug python pour le plugin c'est spécifique à ubiquity
<Mobidoy> j'ai rebooter voir si j'avais pas un autre problême... La, j'essais Debian et après je vais ré-essayer Natty
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> bonne chance ;)
<Mobidoy> meuci :) 
<Mobidoy> Canonical and Automatic Ressources Webinar about UEC.... Check the system requirements at the bottom.... http://www1.autonomicresources.com/l/3312/2011-02-08/57OV9 Seriously ?? 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, avais-tu eu le temps de compiler le kernel pour maverick ? 
<cyphermox> oops
<cyphermox> j'ai oublié ca
<Mobidoy> lol... pas grave, juste une question... pas de presse :) 
<hakimsheriff> BONJOUR!!
<cyphermox> hakimsheriff, allo
<Mobidoy> Bonjour hakimsheriff 
<cyphermox> stgraber, j'essaye de démarrer un edubuntu en weblive là-là.
<stgraber> cyphermox: ok :)
<cyphermox> stgraber, j'ai pas ces erreurs
<cyphermox> e.g. le Workspace switcher load
<cyphermox> les erreurs dont je parle c'est bien entendu celles-là: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564677/ , mais pas visible dans mon instance dans .xsession-errors
<stgraber> cyphermox: tu as bien la session 11.04 ?
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> le nom de l'instance est natty ;D
<stgraber> ah oui, je te vois dans la liste des users ...
<stgraber> weird, je retry ici
<stgraber> c'est peut-être une race condition
<cyphermox> peut-être bien
<stgraber> parce que quand je testais j'avais soit un applet soit 3 qui crashaient
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<cyphermox> stgraber, pas trop de trouble avec isc-dhcp 4?
<stgraber> non, c'est super pratique pour le dhcpv6
<cyphermox> yeah ;D
<cyphermox> a part le zigonnage pour avoir un ipv4 et ipv6 sur le meme serveur
<stgraber> ouais, j'ai deux dhcp différent ;)
<cyphermox> ah d'ac
<stgraber> c'était trop chiant de partir les deux process dans la même vm ;)
<stgraber> donc j'ai un dhcp3 pour ipv4 et un dhcp4 pour ipv6
<cyphermox> j'ai ouvert un merge et un bug sur debian pour simplifier le tout, mais debian était gelé
<cyphermox> ah ok
<stgraber> ok, ma session nx vient de loader sans erreur cette fois ;)
<cyphermox> comment tu load tout ca, avec des ami?
<cyphermox> e.g. un daily pour euca/ec2?
<stgraber> c'est des VMs sur du libvirt sur un de mes serveurs dediés
<cyphermox> ah ok, vm pure pour les instances?
<stgraber> ouais
<stgraber> j'ai parti ma session 3x et j'ai eu une fois l'erreur ;)
<stgraber> donc c'est effectivement une race condition quelque part
<cyphermox> booo
<cyphermox> tsk tsk, j'allais justement commenter dans #ubuntu-desktop
<stgraber> hehe
<cyphermox> stgraber, oh, tu dois savoir ca toi
<cyphermox> le processus pour faire une modification au seed
<cyphermox> y'a surement un bogue à ouvrir pour ca, mais sur quel paquet?
<cyphermox> cette fois-ci j'ai pris ubuntu-meta, j'avais déjà eu un cas semblable ou c'était là, mais ca me semble pas documenté
<stgraber> cyphermox: tu veux modifier quoi ?
<stgraber> (je peux modifier les seeds et rebuild les -meta ;))
<stgraber> en général pour edubuntu, quelqu'un fait une branche avec les changements et ensuite fait un merge proposal sur launchpad en me mettant comme reviewer
<stgraber> ensuite je merge la branche et update le -meta
<cyphermox> c'est dans desktop-common; wireless-tools contient rfkill tout comme le src: rfkill, je vais enlever rfkill de wireless-tools... mais avant faut que son bon paquet soit seedé
<cyphermox> je peux faire un merge request ;)
<cyphermox> c'est https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/715309
<stgraber> ok, il va te falloir une MIR en premier
<cyphermox> y'en a eu un , tapeu :)
<stgraber> rfkill est dans universe, donc je peux pas le seeder sans casser les CDs ;)
<cyphermox> euh y'a du y avoir un bogue, ou il manque un bout du processus -- mir approuvé, mais ensuite?
<cyphermox> stgraber, le MIR, c'est https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rfkill/+bug/711881
<stgraber> il faudrait que quelqu'un fasse le pocket change ;)
<cyphermox> ah k
<stgraber> euh, component change :)
<cyphermox> j'avais compris
<cyphermox> je croyais que ca apparaissait suivant un changement aux seed
<stgraber> c'est sur que de changer le seed est un moyen radical de faire approuver la MIR :)
<cyphermox> c'est pas ce que je voulais dire ;)
<cyphermox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<cyphermox> en principe on est au point 5, non?
<stgraber> ok, d'après cette procédure je peux merger ta branche donc :)
<cyphermox> ok... mais y'en a pas encore
<cyphermox> donc je regarderai ca demain, je dois partir du bureau là ;)
<stgraber> aussi, est-ce que tu ne devrais pas juste faire dépendre ton paquet sur rfkill ?
<cyphermox> wireless-tools?
<stgraber> en fait je pense que ça depend si wireless-tools lui-même s'en sert
<cyphermox> non
<stgraber> si c'est pas le cas, alors ça fait du sense de l'avoir dans desktop-common
<cyphermox> en fait en plus, j'espère enlever wireless-tools au prochain release, question de remplacer par iw
<cyphermox> iw est la "nouvelle" et "bonne" interface pour le wifi en cfg80211/nl80211
<stgraber> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564713/
<cyphermox> gah
<cyphermox> je l'aurais fait la modif
<cyphermox> bon, moi je dois vraiment y aller ou risquer la mort
<stgraber> ok, je vais pousser ça et mettre ton bug fix commited
<cyphermox> en2k, merci, stgraber
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-09
<GringoStar> Salut
<Musashimaru> youhouuuuuuuuu
<GringoStar> Ça va?
<Musashimaru> pas pire, pas pire
<Musashimaru> ton ordi marche?
<GringoStar> oui et c'est presque parfait
<GringoStar> je suis trop dificile
<Musashimaru> ca êut pâs être presque parfait... tout juste acceptable...
<GringoStar> pour ma vieille machine c'est plus qu'acceptable
<GringoStar> J'utilise separete x screen et ça marche comme c'est supposé mais je ne peux pas déplacer une fenetre d'un écran à l'autre comme avec twinview
<GringoStar> et je viens de faire une petite erreur
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, même avec xinerama?
<GringoStar> pas avec 2 résolutions différentes
<Musashimaru> haaa, c'a c'est poche
<GringoStar> c'est pas bien grave
<GringoStar> mais j'ai downloadé un gros fichier video (à partir de l'écran du laptop) et j'ai fait ouvrir avec video player plutot que de faire save as donc je ne peux pas le regarder sur l'écran de la télé
<GringoStar> est-ce que tu sais ou est sauvegardé le cache?
<Musashimaru> de firefox?
<GringoStar> eum
<Musashimaru> eum quoi?
<GringoStar> j'ai utilisé firefox pour ouvrir le lien
<GringoStar> mais est-ce que c'est lui qui a sauvegardé le fichier?
<Musashimaru> ben je sias pas, tu as fait quoi?
<GringoStar> dans firefox j'ai clické sur un lien download  puis une fenetre s'est ouverte qui me demandait si je voulais sauvegarder ou ouvrir
<GringoStar> j'ai fait ouvrir 
<GringoStar> :(
<GringoStar> j'aurais pas du
<GringoStar> peut-etre que je pourrais faire une recherche sur tout l'ordi, c'est le plus gros fichier que j'ai eu aujourd'hui, ça ne devrait pas être trop dur à trouver...
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, il l'a sauvé dans sa cache dans ~/.mozilla/firefox ou un truc du genre
<Musashimaru> ou dans /tmp
<GringoStar> merci
<Musashimaru> enfin... je sias pas trop, je te donne juste des pistes
<GringoStar> cool il est dans /tmp
<Musashimaru> voila
<GringoStar> merci
<Musashimaru> de rien
<GringoStar> Ça marche
<GringoStar> Il y a un outil je crois pour se débarasser de tous les fichiers temporaires...
<GringoStar> c'est quoi déjà?
<GringoStar> Je l'ai janitor
<Musashimaru> sudo rm -rf /tmp/*   ?
<GringoStar> On dirait bien que tu utilise les commandes plus souvent que moi
<Lrrr> rm -rf /tmp c'est dangeureux
<Musashimaru> ouais, mais bon...
<GringoStar> Il faut oser... non je blague, j'ai utilisé le gui
<GringoStar> command 101, je veux voir le man de rm pour trouver la définition de -rf, je fais: "man rm" ? 
<GringoStar> donc le r est pour confirmer la commande et le f force l'effacement des fichiers en lecture seule...
<Lrrr> Efface pas ça comme ça dans /tmp
<GringoStar> non c'est pour m'informer
<GringoStar> je n'ai effacé qu'un video
<GringoStar> Qu'est-ce qu'il peut y avoir de si dangereux à effacer des fichiers temporaire? (et non je ne l'ai pas fait)
<GringoStar> et ce n'est pas la premiere fois que je l'entend ici celle là, s'ils sont temporaires, ils seront effacé éventuellement... est-ce que ce n'est pas un bon moyen de faire de la place sur son disque?
<GringoStar> tout ce que je comprends c'est touche pas aux fichiers temp mais il me semble que le janitor les effeces de toute façon
<Musashimaru> oui, mais pas tout. Il selectionne
<GringoStar> ah
<GringoStar> À la prochaine
<Bloomfield38> Slu iron
<Ironwind25> salut
<Bloomfield38> tu en as mis du temps....
<Ironwind25> salut mobidoy
<Bloomfield38> 3 messages privés...
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir Ironwind25 
<Mobidoy> J'ai fait alt-tab pour voir des stats sur une machine qui roule un jeu.... c'est....
<Mobidoy> Fallout New Vegas.... Le processus roule encore (falloutnv.exe) mais je ne le vois pas dans la liste de Alt-tab... y a t'il un moyens d'y retourner ? 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy ping
<GringoStar> Sluà
<GringoStar> oups
<GringoStar> allo
<GringoStar> J'ai un ami qui est vendeur et j'ai essayé de lui expliquer ce qu'est GNU/linux les logiciels libres, le open source, etc. 
<GringoStar> Il n'arrive pas à s'imaginer que quelqu'un puisse passer du temps sur un logiciel et etre pret à le partager avec tout le monde
<GringoStar> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurais des liens clairs sur le sujet.
<GringoStar> Tout ce que j'ai c'est les pages qui m'ont fait connaitre ubuntu
<deuxpi> GringoStar: tu peux te référer à http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.fr.html
<deuxpi> en particulier http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/fs-motives.fr.html
<deuxpi> mon opinion en deux mots, c'est que quelqu'un peut être payé pour son travail sur un logiciel libre (plusieurs le sont), mais payer pour le logiciel (qui est un concept assez abstrait en soi) c'est une autre histoire :)
<GringoStar> Sa principale question était comment une compagnie peut offrir un logiciel/OS gratuitement (j'ai pris ubuntu comme exemple) alors que ses compétiteur font des milliard (M$)
<GringoStar> Je lui ai parlé de Canonical
<GringoStar> Mais il ne semblait pas convaicu
<GringoStar> Que le service au entreprise soit une alternative rentable
<GringoStar> merci deuxpi, il y a beaucoup d'info sur ce site
<deuxpi> pas de quoi :)
<GringoStar> Et c'était quoi déjà l'analogie avec les ingrédiens d'une recette de cuisine en parlant du code source?
<deuxpi> GringoStar: à propos des brevets logiciels ?
<GringoStar> Quelque chose comme le logiciel c'est le repas le code source c'est les ingredients
<GringoStar> et il me manque la recette
<deuxpi> j'avais jamais vraiment entendu :)
<GringoStar> ok je vais continuer à fouiller, je post si je trouve, je crois que ça viens de la doc ubuntu
<GringoStar> Ça viens de Wiki
<GringoStar> Analogie de la recette de cuisine[modifier]
<GringoStar> L'analogie du code source et de la recette de cuisine est souvent employée dans une volonté de vulgarisation. La recette est une liste organisée d'ingrédients en quantités et fonctions définies, dont le but est d'obtenir un résultat visé par le cuisinier, selon une technique et un enchaînement d'opérations déterminés.
<GringoStar> Ainsi le code source peut être apparenté à une recette de cuisine.
<GringoStar> Elle consiste à dire que si quelqu'un mangeait un plat, il est fort probable qu'il pourrait deviner les éléments principaux de sa composition et imaginer dans les grandes lignes comment le faire. Néanmoins, pour un plat très raffiné et subtil (comme pourrait l'être un programme), il ne pourrait pas savoir comment le chef aurait procédé. Il faudrait la recette détaillée (pour un programme la recette peut compter plusieurs millions de lignes d
<GringoStar> e code) pour pouvoir reproduire le plat, il serait sinon obligé d'acheter les plats préparés.
<deuxpi> mouais... :)
<deuxpi> la dernière phrase est douteuse...
<GringoStar> ouais
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-10
<gpc> code source ou non, qui va m'envoyer une pizza gratuite?
<gpc> :)
<GringoStar> La pizza n'est pas gratuite, mais je peux t'envoyer ma recette
<GringoStar> En installant un nouveau package, j'ai reçu ce message d'erreur: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/j/java-common/default-jre-headless_1.6-34_i386.deb Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<GringoStar> Est-ce une source qu'il me manque?
<Musashimaru> tu as essayé de nouveau?
<GringoStar> non c'est correct, j'avais ouvert le Synaptic
<GringoStar> oui
<Musashimaru> ben je sais pas.
<GringoStar> c'est mon erreur 
<Musashimaru> je dois y aller
<Musashimaru> a+
<GringoStar> encore
<GringoStar> bye
<GringoStar> A+
<hakimsheriff> BONJOUR
<Ankman> bonjo.r
<kanouk> bonsoir!
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-11
<mathben> bonjour, je configure actuellement des ports séries de ma carte 16 ports séries
<mathben> tous vont bien excepté un. Ma carte a un irq 16, cependant un des port a un irq17 et il ne fonctionne pas
<mathben> sur ubuntu 9.04, j'ai arrivé à le modifier avec setserial, mais pas capable avec ubuntu 10.04, avez-vous une idée?
<mathben> ces deux fichiers ont la même et bonne config : /var/lib/setserial/autoserial.conf /etc/serial.conf
<mathben> puisque c'est juste un des ports qui ne fonctionne pas sur les 16, j'ai fait cette commande  : setserial /dev/ttyS4 baud_base 115200 irq 16 ^fourport
<mathben> le dmesg me montre toujours un irq17 même après un démarrage
<deuxpi> mathben: je sais pas si ça peut être le cas avec cette carte, mais est-ce que ça pourrait être configurable dans le bios ?
<mathben> deuxpi: je vais aller voir, merci pour l'idée
<Mobidoy> deuxpi peux-tu me redonner la commande pour deplacer les bouton a gauche svp... gconf-editor fonctionne pas 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/button_layout close,minimize,maximize:
<Mobidoy> merci monsieur ! 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-12
<Ironwind25> est-ce que je peux importer tout mes favoris que j'avait avec firefox sur windows et les mettre avec firefox linux sur mon nouvelle os(comment faire?)
<Ankman_> oui
<Ironwind25> comment faire sa ankman
<Ankman> copier les bookmark.html
<Ankman> je crois on peut exporter en firefox/bookmarks et apres importer ca en linux firefox
<mathben> bonsoir
<mathben> connaissez-vous un plugin de coupage de masse de photo sur gimp?
<mathben> je dois partir
<Ironwind25> merci ben ankman
<Ankman> de rien
<nefertiti> bonjour
<nefertiti> concerne GRUB 
<nefertiti> est (il possible de programmer des changements de menu par avance ?
<nefertiti> c'est pas clair peut etre ? je la refais : j'ai besoin de faire fonctionner A distance un bécane en multiboot XP ubuntu. Mais je veux pouvoir relancer ubuntu après avoir utilisé xp. D'où la demande de scripts programmables
<nefertiti> Ankman DarkJuju deuxpi EtienneG gpc Lrrr luis__lopez mdeslaur nefertiti Scurz sipherdee starcraftman stgraber txwikinger ubuntulog parmi vous personne n'a de réponse à me donner ? Question subsidiaire : d'une machine virtuelle peut on accéder à grub placé sur le hdd ? Merci
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-13
<Cosmixkey> Bonjour, J'aurais besoin d'aide.
<MagicFab> Cosmixkey, à l'écoute
<MagicFab> sipherdee, avoine, deuxpi gpc luis_lopez mdeslaur Mobidoy nekohayo Scurz starcraftman stgraber txwikinger bonsoir!
<Cosmixkey> donc jai un programme que je veux installer, et il a un option linux, c'est un : ''install-mac-linux.sh''
<Cosmixkey> je ne sais pas comment faire
<MagicFab> Cosmixkey, quel programme ?
<MagicFab> c'est assez rare qu'on doive utiliser un installateur "manuel" avec un script dans GNU/Linux. On essaie d'éviter ça
<Cosmixkey> @MagicFab, c'est un 3rd party software, ou mieu connu sous le nom de macro :)
<Mobidoy> C'est pour son Jeu :) 
<Mobidoy> Il a pas demandé à Son vieu car il lui aurai dit :) 
<Cosmixkey> tu ma dit de lire le read me, et y'en a pas :)
<MagicFab> ah, je vois. Tu fais confiance à ce site ? (http://www.rsbots.net)
<Mobidoy> oui mais, tu m'as pas dit que c'est un .sh :) 
<Cosmixkey> oui, je l'utilise depuis deja quelque temps, et j'ai jamais eu de problemes
<MagicFab> normallement tu assigne des droits d'exécution (soit via nautilus - rightclick>properties ou via ligne de commande: chmod +x nomduscript.sh) puis ensuite tu invoques le script: 
<MagicFab> ./nomduscript.sh (en étant dans son répertoire)
<nekohayo> hein? quoi? on nous attaque?
<Mobidoy> Lol je crois que je vais le voir ce promener avec un gros point d'interrogation au dessus de la tete :) 
<Mobidoy> oui, duck and cover nekohayo 
<MagicFab> Cosmixkey, j'ai aussi trouvé ceci: http://www.rsbots.net/forums/index.php?topic=11732.50
 * nekohayo se planque sous le pupitre
<Cosmixkey> merci Fab :) ! juste de faire execute as program ca a fonctionner :)
<MagicFab> Cosmixkey, il semblerait que ça va te prendre sun-java6-jre (pas openjdk) pour rouler ça
<Cosmixkey> ouais, ca je le savais, et je l'ai deja :)
<Cosmixkey> MagicFab, merci beaucoup :) ca fonctionne maintenant :)!
 * Mobidoy Look out baby cause here I come Ahh ahha haa ahaah, get ready, get reaaaady !! 
<Mobidoy> Cosmixkey, si tu avais été à la formation de MagicFab, tu l'aurais su.... (shameless plug)
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, malgré qu'on soit samedi soir on demande de garder le décorum ici ;)
<Mobidoy> Désoler ;)
 * MagicFab écoute Jersey Shore en traduisant une doc 
<kanouk> bonjour!
<yhs> Bon dimanche
<kanouk> merci yhs , toi pareillement
<hakimsheriff> Bonhour
<kanouk> bonjour hakimsheriff 
 * kanouk is away: kanouk revient tantôt
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> wb
<Ankman> ca va?
<kanouk> hello Ankman , moi ça va oui mais mon ordi non
<kanouk> j'ai récupéré mon portable qui allait pas bien
<Ankman> oh
<kanouk> et là je te parle avec ce portable
<Ankman> il (elle?) est  en  vie! ;-)
<kanouk> le problème c'est qu'il faut que je me serve d'un autre écran
<kanouk> lol oui en vie
<kanouk> et je crois que c'est moi qui ai fait une gaffe en formatant une partition sur mon disque dur
<kanouk> alors mon windows ne veut plus booter
<kanouk> faudrait que je trouve le moyen de faire rebooter mon windows
<Ankman> tuee windows?
<kanouk> je croyais ne plus être capable de booter sur un cd mais j'ai quand-même réussi aujourd'hui à booter mais pas entièrement
<kanouk> Ankman, ?
<Ankman> pas entierement?
<kanouk> je vois tous les fichiers de windows sur ubuntu mais quand je veux booter sur windows j'y arrive pas
<Ankman> message erreur?
<kanouk> non même pas
<kanouk> présentement il me faut un autre écran pour booter sur mon disque dur mais ubuntu est sur l'écran de mon portable
<Ankman> ecran externe?
<kanouk> je sais plus quoi faire
<kanouk> oui un écran externe , de là je choisis ubuntu mais quand ubuntu boote mon écran de portable affiche tout
<kanouk> j'ai fait sudo fdisk -l
<kanouk> et cat /etc/fstab
<kanouk> et mount
<Ankman> pas mount...
<Ankman> si windows boot pas c'est problem grub
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> et je suis mal avec grub
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> grub-install
<Ankman> oops
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> wb
<kanouk> Ankman, je croyais aussi que mon lecteur cd/dvd ne fonctionnait plus mais il fonctionne
<Ankman> essayer "grub-install". peut reparer-il
<kanouk> hum! je sais pas
<Ankman> check il y'a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kanouk> non avec karmic koala il n'y a plus de menu.list
<kanouk> j'ai grub 2
<Ankman> et s'il y'a quelquechose pour windows
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> damn
<kanouk> bon j'ai tout réinstallé ce qui concernait grub et il me reste à croiser les doigts et redémarrer
<kanouk> @ tantôt
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> wb
<Ankman> marche?
<kanouk> non
<KimLaroux> surement pas
<KimLaroux> réinstaller de remplace pas les fichiers de configuration
<kanouk> j'ai fait sudo update-grub
<kanouk> je suis certaine que c'est à cause que j'ai formaté une partition il y a pas longtemps
<KimLaroux> il se passe quoi au boot?
<kanouk> je vois toutes les entrées comme ubuntu, ubuntu recovery et celles de vista
<Ankman> il doit reinstalle grub avec qu'il y'a en config files, non?
<kanouk> mais quand je clique pour booter sur vista hélas impossible de booter dessus
<KimLaroux> donc grub boot
<KimLaroux> ubuntu boot?
<kanouk> oui
<KimLaroux> d'ac
<kanouk> mais je dois avoir un autre écran pour que l'image s'affiche sur mon portable
<kanouk> sinon pas d'image sur mon portable si pas d'autre écran pour booter sur ubuntu
<kanouk> si je démarre mon portable normalement, sans un autre écran, j'arrive bien à ma session mais j'ai pas d'image sur mon écran
<KimLaroux> fn + F8
<kanouk> fn + F8 c'est pour mes haut-parleurs
<KimLaroux> pour changer Lcd/Externe
<KimLaroux> !
<KimLaroux> lol
<KimLaroux> ok, t'a pas un Dell
<KimLaroux> =P
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> non un acer
<KimLaroux> donc c'est plus qu'un problem de boot
<kanouk> oh attends je vais regarder pour l'écran
<kanouk> je pense que ce n'est pas un problème de boot
<KimLaroux> mais si tu a joué avec les partitions, il est normal que t'es des problemes de boot
<KimLaroux> un des F1 à F12 devrait avoir une fonction pour changer d'écran
<kanouk> je suis presque certaine d'avoir formaté une partition qu'il ne fallait pas
<kanouk> oui j'ai trouvé c'est Fn + F6 mais ça change pas d'écran
<KimLaroux> ça peut prendre quelque secondes
<kanouk> ah je refais et j'attends
<KimLaroux> c'est quoi exactement qui se passe quand t'essais de booter sur window$?
<kanouk> marche pas
<kanouk> erreur no load
<KimLaroux> no load?
<kanouk> non modules si je me souviens bien
<kanouk> et ça revient au menu
<kanouk> sur ubuntu
<KimLaroux> weird, c'est une erreur de grub ou de windows?
<KimLaroux> Ah, grub alors
<KimLaroux> quand tu fait #sudo update-grub2 /dev/sda
<kanouk> mais quand je fais sudo update-grub je vois bien que ça se configure comme il faut
<KimLaroux> est-ce grub vois windows?
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> il voit bien windows
<kanouk> mais j'ai pas fait sudo update-grub2 /dev/sda
<KimLaroux> t'a quelle version d'ubuntu?
<kanouk> karmic koala
<KimLaroux> # de version, lol
<kanouk> 9.10
<KimLaroux> tu a installé cette version à partir d'un CD ou d'une mise à jour?
<kanouk> d'un cd et j'ai toujours fait les mises à jour
<KimLaroux> alors t'a Grub2
<kanouk> oui
<KimLaroux> t'a un seul HD?
<kanouk> tu veux dire si j'ai un disque dur externe?
<KimLaroux> non, interne
<kanouk> attends
<KimLaroux> as-tu plus d'un disque dur interne
<kanouk> ben je pense que oui le c et le d
<kanouk> ou e je sais pas trop je m'y connais pas vraiment
<KimLaroux> es-tu sur Linux en se moment?
<kanouk> oui
<KimLaroux> mount | grep /dev/
<kanouk> je mets sudo en avant?
<KimLaroux> non
<kanouk> k
<KimLaroux> cette commande ne fait que lister les espaces de stockage accessible
<kanouk> /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<kanouk> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<kanouk> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<KimLaroux> t'a pas access à ta partition WIndows de Linux?
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> acer et data
<KimLaroux> Weird
<kanouk> ?
<KimLaroux> sudo lshw -c disk
<kanouk> k
<KimLaroux> combien de "*-disk" a-t-il?
<kanouk> tu veux que je te colle ici?
<Musashimaru> !paste
<kanouk> tu peux me donner le lien?
<KimLaroux> il est dans le topic
<KimLaroux> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<Musashimaru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<KimLaroux> ah,
<KimLaroux> ouai, j'ai donné le mauvais
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> c'est le dernier qui est bon?
<KimLaroux> oui
<kanouk> k merci
<KimLaroux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566787/
<KimLaroux> Bon, t'a juste un disk: sda
<kanouk> k
<KimLaroux> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> fait
<KimLaroux> sudo update-grub2 /dev/sda
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> fait
<kanouk> me reste à redémarrer?
<KimLaroux> et te croiser les doigts
<kanouk> cependant j'ai eu ce message: This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
<kanouk> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<kanouk> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<KimLaroux> oO
<kanouk> bah je vais redémarrer
<kanouk> je reviens
<kanouk> merci
<kanouk> c'est ok que je redémarre tout de suite?
<KimLaroux> j'ai même pas de device.map sur mon système
<KimLaroux> étrange
<KimLaroux> tu peux toujours essayer
<kanouk> et c'est quoi un device.map?
<KimLaroux> Aucune idée
<kanouk> ok et je reviens
<kanouk> si je reviens pas c'est que ça a pas marché :)
<kanouk> @ tantôt
<kanouk> re
<KimLaroux> =P
<kanouk> pas marché pour windows
<KimLaroux> rien n'a changé?
<kanouk> non
<KimLaroux> t'a un liveCD?
<kanouk> pareil
<kanouk> d'ubuntu?
<kanouk> oui
<KimLaroux> n'importe, de Linux
<kanouk> oui mais cet après-midi j'ai essayé de booter dessus et je me rends seulement jusqu'au choix de langage et ça s'arrête là
<kanouk> ça veut pas aller plus loin
<kanouk> le bureau ne se monte pas
<KimLaroux> ça va pas bien
<kanouk> non 
<kanouk> en live cd je peux aller en console il me semble?
<KimLaroux> je comprend donc que t'a seulement un LiveCD
<kanouk> lol
<KimLaroux> =P
<kanouk> j'en ai plusieurs en fait
<KimLaroux> Ah!
<KimLaroux> alors prend n'importe lequel, t'a juste besoin d'une console
<kanouk> j'ai essayé karmic, toutou cet après-midi
<kanouk> k
<KimLaroux> tu t'y connais en console?
<kanouk> alors attends-moi je reviens
<kanouk> ben je sais y aller
<kanouk> mais les commandes heu....je fais pipique
<kanouk> connais pas les commanders
<kanouk> ben je peux me connecter à partir d'un autre ordi
<kanouk> si tu m'attends
<kanouk> ?
<KimLaroux> d'ac
<kanouk> je vais me déconnecter d'ici, rebooter avec un cd et revenir ici
<kanouk> merci
<KimLaroux> j'ai une idée qui pourrais p-e réparer le problème, mais c'est assez complexe
<KimLaroux> meh
<Ankman> hmm
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> je boote sur le cd
<KimLaroux> as-tu deux ordi?
<kanouk> 3
<kanouk> lol
<KimLaroux> Ah
<KimLaroux> alors pourquoi doit-tu quiter?
<kanouk> mais ça veut pas booter dessus
<kanouk> parce que j'étais pas en wifi avec l'autre
<KimLaroux> lol, ça va VRAIMENT pas bien ton affaire
<kanouk> non je vais redémarrer avec un autre live cd
<KimLaroux> en fait le liveCD sera utile dans la 2eme parti
<KimLaroux> mais bon, faut savoir si t'en a au moins un qui marche
<kanouk> bien comme je t'ai dit j'ai essayé cet après-midi
<kanouk> me surprendrait que ça marche
<kanouk> veut pas booter sur cd
<kanouk> mais ça marchait en après-midi
<kanouk> il boote sur mon ubuntu
<kanouk> un autre essai
<KimLaroux> essai un aure LiveCD, en autend que c'est Linux
<kanouk> c'est linux celui-là aussi
<kanouk> karmic même
<kanouk> je vais essayer toutou
<kanouk> dans ma séquence de boot mon lecteur de cd apparaît bizarrement parfois, des bizarres de lettres et de chiffres
<KimLaroux> =/
<KimLaroux> il est p-e corrompu
<kanouk> c'est ce que je pense
<kanouk> dernier essai
<kanouk> marche pas
<KimLaroux> tes deux livecd ne marchent pas?
<kanouk> pas mes 2 mais bien mes 3
<KimLaroux> même erreur pour les 3?
<kanouk> et dire qu'aujourd'hui je parvenais à booter dessus
<kanouk> oui
<KimLaroux> tu dis que pour booter sur un live cd, tu passe quand-même par le grub sur ton ordi?
<kanouk> bien je change ma séquence de boot pour le mettre sur mon lecteur cd mais il démarre toujours sur le grub oui
<KimLaroux> t'es sur que c'est pas le grub du CD?
<kanouk> certaine
<KimLaroux> ça va vraiment mal ton affaire Xd
<KimLaroux> XD
<kanouk> ouais
<kanouk> c'est que je pourrai pas réinstaller parti comme c'est là
<kanouk> c'est ce que je voudrais faire une réinstall complète et virer windows
<kanouk> et ça m'a tout l'air que je pourrai pas
<kanouk> à moins que j'installe directement en ligne, tu crois que ça se fait?
<KimLaroux> oui, mais tu dois quand même le faire à partir d'un live-cd
<kanouk> ah
<kanouk> je l'avais déjà fait pour debian
<kanouk> avec mon plus vieil ordi
<kanouk> j'ai même essayé de booter sur clé usb aujourd'hui avec clé bootable
<kanouk> et il s'est rien passé
<Ankman> changer boot option
<Ankman> BIOS
<kanouk> je l'ai fait
<kanouk> je le fais toujours pour booter sur cd/dvd
<kanouk> merci bien pour votre aide
<Ankman> :-)
<Ankman> on peut dir...
<Ankman> CD/DVD
<Ankman> usb
<Ankman> hd
<kanouk> j'ai tout ça dans mes séquences de boot
<Ankman> il essaye booter  de CD si presente
<Ankman> apres usb...
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> bien j'ai usb cd/dvd mais je peux essayer
<kanouk> je vais faire
<Ankman> et usb ne boot pas?
<kanouk> non
<Ankman> si monter l'usb tu voir un ou plus ... (files and directories)
<kanouk> euh non pas vu
<kanouk> rien qui fonctionne
<Ankman> monter?
<kanouk> non
<Ankman> rien sur le cle?
<kanouk> non
<Ankman> vide
<kanouk> bof
<kanouk> rien qui boote
<kanouk> elle est pas supposée être vide
<Ankman> il y'a des... sur il?
<kanouk> j'ai fait une clé bootable aujourd'hui avec kubuntu
<Ankman> files en anglais
<kanouk> je vais regarder les fichiers dedans
<Ankman> directories
<kanouk> attends je re Ankman 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-06
<Mobidoy> Humm, is there a channel for bug team ? 
<Mobidoy> bugsqad that is
<Mobidoy> ahh got it, Ubuntu-Bugs :-) 
<cyphermox_> yup
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-07
<cyphermox_> Mobidoy: it's not huge amounts of help, but you can get a list of java-related packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/java/ ; then per-package look at their list of bugs via the links on the package page. but that won't exactly make it much easier to find bitesize bugs. 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox_: so I will get some bigger bgs and make it even worst :-) Teacher will be proud ! 
<cyphermox_> Mobidoy: there are easier ways to suck up :)
<Mobidoy> Will you show me next session ? 
<cyphermox_> haha
<cyphermox_> *I* don't need to suck up.
<skrillex> Salut, j'ai un probleme pour mettre a jour le jeux Hedgewars, jai la version 0.9.13 , et je veux mettre la version 17
<cyphermox_> skrillex: hedgewars 0.9.17 est disponible dans les dépots proposed
<cyphermox_> skrillex: tu peux activer ce dépot dans Software Center:
<cyphermox_> clique Edition, puis Sources de logiciels...
<cyphermox_> dans l'onglet Mises à jour tu as une case à cocher "Mises à jour suggérées"
<cyphermox_> par la suite tu pourras installer hedgewars à nouveau:  sudo apt-get install hedgewars
<skrillex> editon dans administration ou ?
<cyphermox_> mais je te conseille de ne pas faire de mise à jour pendant ce temps, et d'immédiatement désactiver les mises à jour suggérées (proposed) quand hedgewars sera installé
<cyphermox_> oops
<cyphermox_> dans Administration, Sources de logiciels
<skrillex> cest ouvert :)
<cyphermox_> d'ac
<cyphermox_> alors dans Mises à jours, clique l'entrée pour proposed
<cyphermox_> ensuite ouvre un terminal et tappe "sudo apt-get install hedgewars" , ca devrait trouver une nouvelle version (ou alors après "sudo apt-get update")
<skrillex> je ne voit pas le Proposed
<cyphermox_> y'a pas Mises à jour, Mises à jour suggérées et Mises à jour non 
<cyphermox_> *non gérées ?
<skrillex> oui mais je ne peux pas les cochers , pk je ne sais pas :S
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> si tu attends une semaine à peu près le nouveau hedgewars devrait être rendu dans les mises à jour normales 
<skrillex> ouais, mais l'affaire c'est que je pensais jouer avec ma blonde ce soir :S 
<skrillex> il y a t'il une autre facon de le mettre a jour ?
<cyphermox> oui
<skrillex> ok
<skrillex> :)
<cyphermox> je vois en quoi ca peut être un peu un problème
<cyphermox> si tu lis l'anglais la procédure exacte est ici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<skrillex> ok ok 
<skrillex> mais sa dit juste la version de Ubuntu la 11.10  et jai juste la 10.10
<cyphermox> et si tu y arrives viens nous le dire je vais pouvoir confirmer le fix pour ta distro et ca ira dans les mises à jour normales sous peu
<cyphermox> regarde juste en dessous du screen shot
<skrillex> ok
<skrillex> et en meme temps, ya til un code a rentrer dans le termial pour tout mettre a jour ? d'une frappe ?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-08
<Sebastien> ayoye, j'aime sa :P 
<Sebastien> javais aucune espèce d'idée que se chan la existais
<Sebastien> sa fait longtemps?
<cyphermox> Sebastien: oui, assez
<cyphermox> au moins 3-4 ans :)
<Sebastien> lol chu en retard 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-10
<sdf> Bonsoir
<sdf> i baned in #ubuntu how i can unban?
<sdf> im*
<sdf> !it
<pangolin> sdf: join #ubuntu-ops
<sdf> join #ubuntu-ops
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-11
<pangolin> cyphermox: I am asking the IRCC to forward #ubuntu-ht (Haiti) to this channel until the Haiti community can get itself up and running. 
<pangolin> cyphermox: never mind. 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-12
<cyphermox> pangolin: they couldnt use their channel anyway?
<Mobidoy> Anyone has suggestions for a simple and effecient backup utility that do incremental backups ? Workstations are on Windows and backups would go to Linux server !!! :-)
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, tu as regardé backuppc?
<Musashimaru> sinon, y'a rsync
<Mobidoy> oui justement je jette un oeil sur Baxkuppc... faut que ce soit quelque chose d'automatique cependant... je peut pas aller le faire sur toutes leurs machines à tout les jours :-)
<Mobidoy> backuppc semble bien a date
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, ben tu fais un système qui se lance tout seul.
<Mobidoy> c'est juste qu'il est un peu compliquer sur windows, pas de client natif. Besoin de cygwin etc :-) 
<Musashimaru> cygwin c'est simple
<Mobidoy> oui ,je dit pas que c'est compliqué Cygwin, juste que y a pas de client natif sur Win :- ) 
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-05
<qwebirc22822> J'essaie d'installer Ubuntu sur un Zenbook tout neuf. Ubuntu se charge et les points blancs avancent et reprennent du début; ĉa fait environ 40 minutes que ça dure. Est-ce normal?
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-07
<Acibi> Quelqu'un est au courant des différences qu'il y aurait entre le LibreOffice que l'on retrouve sur les dépots officiels d'Ubuntu et le LibreOffice téléchargé depuis LibreOffice.org ??
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-09
<octal> salut
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-10
<Amqui> salut octal
<qwebirc91011> hheey  salut ya tu moyen davoir le server irc? pour pas etre oubliger de ce connecter par le web??
<octal> Il y a des événements qui sont organisés sur Montreal autour de Linux / Ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-qc 2014-02-07
<IdleOne> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2704-ubuntu-hour-guelph/
<Ankman> that's far from here
<IdleOne> yup
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-02
<Ankman> sudo umount /media/denis/CM
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo umount /media/denis/CM
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$
<Ankman> cool
<Ankman> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<denis_> mkfs.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<denis_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<denis_> ma clé se nomme maintenant Volume de 8,1 GB
<denis_> :D
<Ankman> :-)
<denis_> je vais essayer de copier mes notes sur la clé
<Ankman> monter avant
<Ankman> débranche et refais
<denis_> je débranche la clé avant ?
<Ankman> pour auto-remonter
<denis_> arffff pas capable de rien faire avec cette clé car la destination est en lecture seul.
<Ankman> mais il est montee?
<denis_> en haut il est écrit
<Ankman> mount | grep sdc
<denis_> en il est écrit /media/denis/E884-D896/
<Ankman> mais lecture seul?
<denis_> enis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ mount | grep sdc
<denis_> /dev/sdc1 on /media/denis/E884-D896 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> perfect
<denis_> je vais essayé de copier de quoi sur cette clé
<Ankman> ok
<denis_> la destination est en lecture seule.
<denis_> pas capable de rien faire encore grrrrrrrrr
<denis_> pourquoi la complication ?
<denis_> est-ce la cause de XUBUNUTU ?
<Ankman> hmm
<denis_> XUbuntu ?
<Ankman> ls -ld /media/denis/E884-D896
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ ls -ld /mdeia/denis/E884-D896
<denis_> ls: impossible d'accéder à /mdeia/denis/E884-D896: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> ooooh
<denis_> oups
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ ls -ld /media/denis/E884-D896
<denis_> drwx------ 2 denis denis 4096 déc 31  1969 /media/denis/E884-D896
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> hm
<Ankman> doit marche
<Ankman> essaye
<Ankman> touch /mdeia/denis/E884-D896/test
<Ankman> damn
<Ankman> touch /media/denis/E884-D896/test
<Ankman> apres
<Ankman> ls -l /media/denis/E884-D896/
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ touch /media/denis/E884-D896/test
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ ls -l /media/denis/E884-D896/
<denis_> total 0
<denis_> -rw-r--r-- 1 denis denis 0 fév  1 19:16 test
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> cool. il marche
<denis_> r r = lecture seulement non ?
<Ankman> rwx
<Ankman> umm
<Ankman> rw
<Ankman> read - write
<Ankman> -rw-r--r-- dit
<Ankman> read et write pour user "denis". et read-only pour users en la groupe de "denis", et read-only pour tous autres
<denis_> oui, comment je dois changer cela pour qu'il soit en read write
<Ankman> mais ici, il doit marcher
<Ankman> changer avec chmod
<Ankman> comme...
<Ankman> chmod u-w /media/denis/test
<Ankman> apres "test" est read-only
<Ankman> tu ne peut plus effacer-il
<Ankman> apres seulement roor peut fait ca
<Ankman> ou retourner write permission
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ chmod u-w /media/denis/test
<denis_> chmod: impossible d'accéder à «/media/denis/test»: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ chmod u-w /media/denis/E884-D896/test
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> essayer
<denis_> il y a un cadenas sur la filière
<Ankman> oops
<Ankman> chmod u-w  /media/denis/E884-D896/test
<Ankman> apres essaye
<Ankman> rm /media/denis/E884-D896/test
<Ankman> ce n'est pas possoble
<Ankman> possible
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ rm /media/denis/E884/D896/test
<denis_> rm: impossible de supprimer «/media/denis/E884/D896/test»: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<denis_> oups
<denis_> oups attends
<denis_> ok disparu
<denis_> un instant je monte du bois de chauffage.
<denis_> ok de retour
<Ankman> c'est "rm /media/denis/E884-D896/test" pas "rm /media/denis/E884/D896/test"
<Ankman> - pas /
<denis_> oui, je le sais c'est corrigé
<denis_> mais ma clé elle est toujours en mode lecture seul
<Ankman> read-only? non
<Ankman> drwx dit read-write
<denis_> oui, j'essai depuis tantot de copier un carnets de contacts sur ma clé
<denis_> et ca écrit impossible de copier la destination est en lecture seule.
<denis_> je fais CTRL-C et CTRL-V pour le coller ca toujours fonctionner normalement mais la clé est en lecture seule.
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> cp fichers.* /media/denis/E884/D896/
<Ankman> "fichers.*" ton fichers reales
<denis_> heyyyyyyyy
<denis_> j'ai crée un dossier et ca marche
<denis_> sur ma clé
<Ankman> ok
<denis_> arffff
<denis_> j'ai de quoi dans mon disque dur et je demande de copier et ca ne veut pas.
<Marandlal> 3
<denis_> j'ai jamais vu quelque chose de si compliqué avec cette clé USB
<denis_> salut Marandlal
<denis_> Je n'ai point l'intention de revenir en arrière avec WINDOWS qui attrape souvent la grippe....
<Ankman> clique le dossier sur le disque dur avec button souris droit et "Copy". apres click dossier au cle USB avec button souris droit et "paste"
<denis_> ok je test
<denis_> voila le message qui me dit
<denis_> Erreur lors de la copie vers E884-D896.
<denis_> La destination est en lecture seule.
<denis_> avec un boutton (fermer)
<denis_> en tout cas cette clé-la ne couche pas avec moi ce soir lollllll
<denis_> :P
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> tu sais le location (path) de dossier a coupier?
<Ankman> comme
<Ankman>  /media/denis/mes-docs
<denis_> oui /media/denis/documents/carnets
<Ankman> ok
<Yves> On l'a installé
<Ankman> cp -a /media/denis/documents/carnets /media/denis/E884-D896/
<Yves> il sera là demain
<Yves> Je parle de Minecraft
<Yves> ;)
<denis_> ok
<Ankman> c'est coupier le dossier carnets a cle usb
<denis_>  cp /media/denis/documents/carnets /media/denis/E884-D896
<denis_> cp: impossible d'évaluer «/media/denis/documents/carnets»: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<denis_> denis@denis-System-Product-Name:~$ 
<Ankman> cp -a
<Ankman> peut coupier que j'ecrit avec la souris?
<denis_> je vais essayer autrement, je vais prendre le Windows de mon père et réeassyer avec mon linux par la suite autrement je perds mon temps.....
<Yves> Ankman: arrrg
<Ankman> ok
<Yves> Ankman: il va en windows
<Ankman> yeah
<denis_> J'ai Linux XUbuntu
<denis_> et je veux rester avec....
<denis_> mais pourquoi la complication avec ce système ??
<Yves> Ça devrait pas
<Yves> Ank
<Yves> toujours là?
<denis_> Ankman a fait son possible
<denis_> et j'ai suivi tout au long.
<Yves> as-tu amd 64?
<Yves> dernière question
<denis_> non j'ai Asus 64 bits.
<Ankman> denis_: pas prend xterm. prend GUI, comme en windows
<denis_> Le GUI ?
<denis_> cela se trouves-tu dans la logithèque ?
<denis_> Affinic Debuffer GUI ?
<denis_> code-aster-gui ?
<denis_> PyHoca-GUI ?
<denis_> Si je vous embête vous pouvez me dire, je ne veux pas vous déranger pour autant, mais ce site est l'endroit idéal pour avoir de l'aide a mon point vu, n'est-ce pas ?
<Yves> Non
<denis_> non ?
<Yves> Ce salon est là pour ça
<denis_> ok c'est ce que je me suis dit.
<Yves> ank doit être aux toilettes
<Yves> ou qqchose comme ça
<denis_> voila 3 ans que je travail avec ce système.
<denis_> et j'aime bien Linux pour sa rapidité et son rendement.
<Yves> je crois me rapprocher des 20 ans
<Yves> mais je suis vieux
<Yves> pas vite dans tête
<denis_> ah oui, ravi de savoir Yves
<Yves> denis_: :)
<denis_> tu es au Québec ?
<Yves> À Saint-Camille
<Yves> d'Estrie
<Yves> OUI au Québec
<denis_> Tout près de ?
<denis_> Moi, je suis de Mont-Joli, (secteur de la gaspésie.)
<Yves> des moufettes, des ratons-ratons, des minous errants en amour avec moi
<Yves> Et du P'tit bonheur
<Yves> Je me sens coupable
<Yves> J'suis jamais allé en Gaspésie
<Yves> J'suis un Chiasson
<Yves> <----  Couplable!
<denis_> hein ????
<denis_> c'est une chanson ca ???
<Yves> Pas du tout
<Yves> pas encore
<Yves> Je suis d'origine Micmak
<denis_> tu es marié ?
<Yves> non
<Yves> trop fif
<Yves> ;P
<denis_> Je vois
<denis_> Moi, je suis père de famille et ma femme est en fauteuil motorisé et j'ai 2 fils 
<Yves> Ma descendance n'a pas connu d'ovaires sans protection
<Yves> vit-elle heureuse?
<denis_> ok 
<denis_> oui, elle est dans une résidence pour personne en fauteuil motorisé, et elle a tout ce don elle a besoin, moi je travail dans une fonderie depuis 21 ans.
<Yves> Même dans les jeux de guerre - nous échangeons
<Yves> alors 
<denis_> Je la vois a tout les jours et je passe du temps avec elle aussi. en été nous marchons souvent ensemble pendant 2 heures de marches.
<Yves> Homme de foi
<Yves> :)
<denis_> nous sommes séparé involontairement a cause de son état, donc je ne peux être au travail et m'occupé.
<Yves> Ça mérite d'être dit
<Yves> J'étais un colocation
<Yves> Y'un gars qui avait un drôle de Windoes
<Yves> J'lui demandé c'était quoi
<Yves> Ce gars est maintenant prof d'intelligence artificelle
<denis_> ah bon
<Yves> avec plaisir
<Yves> d'abord j'utilise gnome flashback
<Yves> connais?
<Yves> Le nouvel interface 
<denis_> hummmm
<Yves> à mon avis
<denis_> Je peux toujours l'essayer.
<Yves> c'est de la marde à moins d'être tactile
<Yves> C'est dans la logithèque
<Yves> Je peux t'envoyer des images d'écran
<denis_> je vais voir ca
<Yves> ok
<denis_> oui 
<Yves> gnome flashback
<Yves> en redémarrant
<Yves> tu dois choisir un mode
<denis_> installation en cours
<Yves> Bien
<denis_> tu as installé tout les greffons optionnels ?
<Yves> oui
<denis_> ok
<denis_> 70%
<Yves> hihi
<Yves> Je crois que tu aimeras
<Yves> hihi
<denis_> as-tu de la patience ?
<Yves> patience oui
<Yves> du temps...
<Yves> je sais pas 
<denis_> loll
<Yves> M'a faire de mon mieux
<denis_> c'est ce qu'il faut faire dans la vie.
<denis_> Faire de son mieux.
<denis_> Je te reviens je dois redémarrer
<Yves> Oui mais si je me crosse pas avant que mon technicien arrive
<Yves> je vais me sentir mal
<Yves> <kk
<denis_> ????
<Yves> Je travaille avec un gars bandant
<Yves> mais j'ai besoin de lui
<Yves> pas pour ça
<Yves> c'est dur
<Yves> redémarre
<denis_> ok je reviens
<Yves> as-tu encore tes icônes à gauche%
<Yves> ?
<denis_> oui pourquoi ^
<denis_> ?
<Yves> Parce que NON
<Yves> déconnecte-toi 
<Yves> puis maintenant
<Yves> il y a un petit logo nouveau
<denis_> Je dois fermer ma session
<Yves> tu choisis
<Yves> oui
<Yves> me rappelle plus
<Yves> 1 min
<Yves> Métallicy
<Yves> bon
<Yves> alors?
<denis_> me voila
<Yves> t'as deux barres des tâches
<Yves> exact?
<denis_> les polices ont changé
<denis_> oui 2 barres de tâches
<Yves> tout a changé
<Yves> Tu peux glisser du menu vers les barres des tâches
<denis_> je n'aime pas trop les styles de polices de caractères.
<Yves> en bas, à droite 
<Yves> ça s'arrange
<Yves> mais c'est un passage obligé
<Yves> tu as quatre bureau
<Yves> *x
<denis_> Oui je vois
<Yves> alt rightshift sur une barre
<Yves> et tu peux déplacer et ajouter des applications
<Yves> essaie
<denis_> ca fait rien
<Yves> quelle version?
<Yves> d'Ubuntu?
<denis_> ou je peux voir ca ?
<Yves> si tu clique droite sur une barre des taches
<Yves> ça fait quoi?
<denis_> rien du tout
<Yves> alors t'es en 14
<Yves> réessaie
<denis_> j'ai applet complète version 12.10,1
<Yves> atl clique droite
<Yves> toujours rien?
<denis_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Yves> voila
<Yves> choisis moniteur système
<Yves> place ça au centre
<Yves> en haut
<denis_> ca dépasse pas la barre de tâches
<Yves> reformule-moi ça
<denis_> quand je clique sur l'onglet de la fenêtre Moniteur système et que je monte vers le haut ca ne dépasse pas la barre.
<Yves> mais c'est dans la barre?
<Yves> envoie-moi une image d'écran à Levier@axion.ca
<denis_> dans la barre en bas oui, comme celui du XChat.
<Yves> avant qu'on se perde
<Yves> pis ça s'ra pas long
<Yves> ;)
<denis_> j'ouvre mon courriel
<Yves> il devrait toujours être ouvert en Thunderbird
<Yves> sur un bureau libre
<Yves> c'est ça l'idée
<denis_> si je me sers de Windows alors je n'ai pas Thunderbird, je me sers de Yahoo.
<Yves> pas de windose là
<Yves> Vu ta version
<Yves> Peut-être dois-tu
<Yves> aller chercher thunderbird
<Yves> dans la logithèque
<Yves> sinon
<Yves> tu demandes à ta logithèque de te donner synaptics
<Yves> tu trouveras tout avec ces deux-là
<denis_> un instant
<Yves> si y'a un crochet vert
<Yves> alors
<Yves> c'est installé
<denis_> oui
<Yves> tu y es?
<denis_> oui
<Yves> Denis
<denis_> oui
<Yves> on se reparle demain
<denis_> ok
<denis_> bon repos
<Yves> je paie l'interrurbain s'il le faut
<Yves> ;)
<denis_> :)
<denis19> salut
<denis19> salut Yves
<Yves> Darknet: Ankman: J'ai donné un coup de main à Denis, si vous le voyez, svp, dites-lui que je serai disponible vers 16h00 Easterntime
<Yves> J'ai un conseil municipal ce soir
<Yves> Si vous pouvez l'aider
<Yves> J'apprécierai
<Darknet> pourquoi payer un bill de telephonne longue-distance quand skype l'offre pour gratuit :p 
<Darknet> ou meme curse vocie 
<Darknet> curse voice * 
<Ilyas> merci Darknet je pense que je vais essayer avec unetbootin
<Darknet> :)
<Marandlal> Quelqu'un connait-il un logiciel pour lire les vidéos 'SGI'
<Ankman> sgi est un format video?
<Ankman> autre, VLC peut lire presque tous formats video
<Marandlal> merci ank j'essaie 
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-03
<Yves> <-- Disponible
<Yves> Salut
<Yves> J'aimerais prendre une capture vidéo pendant que je joue à MineCraft
<Yves> Que me recommandez-vous?
<Marandlal> l
<Yves> Je répète ma question (peut-être suis-je tombé sur un mauvais moment)
<Yves> Je désire faire un vidéo en jouant à MineCraft
<Yves> Que me recommandez-vous?
<Yves> J'ai essayé "recordmydesktop".  Ça semble parfait.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-04
<cyphermox> Yves: le meilleur truc serait plutot Twitch je crois
<denis_> salut Yves
<denis_> salut je me sers de Xchat et je voudrais mettre mon channel par defaut sur ubuntu-qc qui peut m'aider ?
<denis_> trop tard j'ai eu mon aide tout seul :P
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-05
<dagnachew> allo tlm
<cyphermox> Allo 
<dagnachew> cyphermox: ca vas ?
<cyphermox> Oui, vous? 
<denis_> allo
<Darknet> Yves, fraps. 
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-08
<denis> Question
<denis> peut-on mettre plusieurs version de linux sur le même ordinateur et choisir celui qui me convient pour l'utilisation.
<Max_LeLiseux> salut tous
<Max_LeLiseux> j'suis utilisateur Linux depuis octobre 2014 dernier
<Max_LeLiseux> très heureux de mon choix :D
<Ankman> :-)
<Max_LeLiseux> ayant été utilisateur Windows pendant 20ans, Windows XP n'ayant plus de support, j'suis passer à Linux
<Max_LeLiseux> est-ce que c'est moi ou le chan a l'air vide ?
<Ankman> pas beaucoup de gens ici
<Max_LeLiseux> super, j'vient de trouver comment automatisé mon log sur irc :D
<Ankman> login?
<Max_LeLiseux> connection au (/msg NickServ identify login pass)
<Max_LeLiseux> automatiquement avec xchat
<Ankman> oh, je sais pas. seulement avec irssi
<Max_LeLiseux> ok tes de quel région ?
<IdleOne> Max_LeLiseux: xchat n'est plus maintenu. Tu devrais utiliser Hexchat.
<Max_LeLiseux> depuis quand utilisez-vous Linux ?
<Max_LeLiseux> J'vient changer de client, j'suis aller Hexchat, beaucoup polux convivial que xchat en effet
<Max_LeLiseux> tes la
<Ankman> ok
<Max_LeLiseux> tes de quel région ankman ?
<Ankman> MTL
<Ankman> toi?
<Max_LeLiseux> Montréal aussi
<Max_LeLiseux> quel région e montréal ? quel arrondissement
<Max_LeLiseux> de *
#ubuntu-qc 2016-02-08
<olivier_d> Bonjour, j'aurai besoin d'aide car j'ai du mal <
<olivier_d> à me connecter a une connexion vpn sur ubuntu
<olivier_d> est ce que quelqun peut m'aider ?
<Ankman> moment...
<Ankman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#VPN_support
<olivier_d> Ankman: je suis déja allé sur ce lien, j'ai essayé la procédure mais cela ne marche pas
<Ankman> on a un serveur vpn?
<olivier_d> qu'est ce que tu veux dire ?
<Ankman> sorry my french isn't good
<olivier_d> oh, it's okay
<olivier_d> I have to go bye
#ubuntu-qc 2016-02-10
<senpai> preventive ban
<Ankman> heh
#ubuntu-qc 2016-02-11
<cyphermox> senpai, comment ca se fait que tu as accès +o sur ce canal?
<senpai> salut cyphermox, 
<senpai> sa fait des annees. 
<senpai> je suis Sebastien
<cyphermox> oui je sais
<senpai> ok ok 
<cyphermox> mais je me demande quand meme pourquoi
<cyphermox> normalement c'est les ubuntu member, ou le concile IRC, etc.
<senpai> Parce que je suis membre de ubuntu-qc, de translations, et sa fait 5 ans environ. 
<senpai> je suis actif, je parle bcp, jsuis ici tout les jours, et sur #ubuntu 
<senpai> [pourquoi les questions soudainement? 
<senpai> je suis membre ubuntu, juste unofficial ils ont pas encore "accepter" mon "claim" 
<cyphermox> ca existe pas ca non-officiel...
<senpai> j'organise des reunions, des "get together" 
<senpai> En gros, jsuis pas encore officiel 
<senpai> mais sa sen vien 
<senpai> c'est quoi le probleme au juste cyphermox? 
<cyphermox> en2k, c'est pas nécessaire d'appliquer des bans pour des trucs qui se passent sur #freenode, c'est plein de spammeurs là-bas, mais ils ne viendront pas
<senpai> sa se passais pas sur freenode 
<cyphermox> (ou alors on corrigera en temps et lieu)
<cyphermox> $a:irn4l ?
<senpai> c'est qq1 qui me suivais sur mes canals et spammais. sa fesait 6 chans quils joinais de mon whois 
<senpai> ouais
<senpai> lui
<cyphermox> anyway, svp ne joue pas avec les bans, on corrigera en temps et lieu
<senpai> comme jai ecris "preventive ban" jlai enlever apres 
<senpai> bof, du calme la. lol 
<senpai> c'est pas #ubuntu 
<senpai> on est 11 
<senpai> ts‚
<senpai> tsé * 
<cyphermox> justement, ca sert à rien
#ubuntu-qc 2016-02-12
<emualliug> quelqu'un?
<Ankman> meh
<Ankman> :-)
<emualliug> c'est mon premier contact avec IRC!!
<emualliug> c'est plutôt tranquille je trouve
#ubuntu-qc 2017-02-10
<backbox> salu les amis
<backbox> est ce q"il y a quelqun!
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> le truc, c'est qu'on regarde pas tout le temps
<backbox> ah ok
<backbox> j comprend
<backbox> je suis nouveau sur 
<cyphermox> ok
<backbox> est ce que il y a pas des groupes ou je peux avoir des shells ou des smtp ici
<cyphermox> non
#ubuntu-qc 2017-02-11
<qwebirc44815> Alors je ne peut rien demander ICI
<qwebirc44815> ?
<qwebirc37029> Est-il possible de faire mobiliser une part significative de ressource technique compétente qui à la base est un initiative pour supporter la réintégration des personnes atteintes de maladies mentales ?
<qwebirc37029> Créer, développer, réaliser, autofinancer, une application dont la finalité sera DAO mais dont l'origine aura lieu dans la vision d'une personne atteintes de pathologie mentale qui estime bien humblement être en mesure de comprendre les besoins des individus atteints 
<qwebirc37029> Se serais une très noble cause que la communauté Ubuntu pourrait adopter. D'ailleurs Ubuntu signifie l'humanité alors quoi de plus humain que d'aider avec efficacité celui qui est en difficulté face à la société dit terre & terre ou il n'y a que désillusions, abdication dans la réalisation de ses rêves & la résignation comme si s'était une condition SINE QUA NONE pour être civilisés. En fait les personnes ayant
